# طلبتك من كل قلبى........



## happy angel (11 مايو 2009)

*طلبتك من كل قلبى يا ربى يسوع المسيح . أعنى لأنك أنت ناصر خلاصى . 
فلتدركنى رأفتك سريعاً . حل عنى رباطات الخطيئة وفى زمن مقبول إسمعنى . أبعد عنى كل شيطنة وأزرع في ثمر البر
أعطنى سلامك واغفر لى خطاياى . 
ألوف ألوف و ربوات يباركون اسمك القدوس يا ربى يسوع المسيح . كل من يقول يا ربى يسوع المسيح معه سيف حاد يهلك به أعداءه . يسوع هو عمانوئيل إلهنا القوت السمائى شجرة الحياة التى لعدم الموت .
هلم إلى يا كافة حواسى لأسبح وأمجد ربى يسوع المسيح . يسوع إلهى . يسوع رجاء المسيحيين . زينة نفوسنا ونور عقولنا وفرح قلوبنا هو اسمك القدوس يا ربى يسوع . 
تغرب الشمس ويغيب القمر وأنت هو أنت سنوك لا تقنى . 
بعظم صلاحك طأطأت السموات ونزلت إلينا كمثل طبيب سماوى مداوٍ . شفيت أمراض نفوسنا وأرواحنا . 
أنظر إلى يا ربى يسوع بعين الرأفة . وأطرد عنى كل روح شرير . وأعطنى فكراً نقياً لكى أباركك كل حين بغير فتور وأسبح أسمك القدوس يا ربى يسوع المسيح. 
لك السبح إلى الأبد أمين . *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مايو 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## monmooon (11 مايو 2009)

*مرسي ليك علي الصلاة الحلوة دى وعايزين اكتر​*


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

آمين ..يارب ..أستجب ..ميرسي .كثير


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

اميـــن

 شكرااااااااا على الصلاه الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## المتميزة (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا كتير صلاة اكتر من رائعة موفقة اختي ​


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه الرائعه
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *مرسي ليك علي الصلاة الحلوة دى وعايزين اكتر​*


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> آمين ..يارب ..أستجب ..ميرسي .كثير


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميـــن
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الصلاه الرائعه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2009)

المتميزة قال:


> شكرا كتير صلاة اكتر من رائعة موفقة اختي ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يونيو 2009)

*طلبتك كثيرا ودائما اتى اليك طالبا معونتك
لانك انت الهى الذى بغيره لا اقدر على العبور خطوة واحدة
فاسمح لى ان اكون دائما طالبا معونتك وارشادك
واحيط على بيديك المقدسة ولا ترذل نفسى
بل امنحنى القوة والنصح والارشاد لكى انفذ وصاياك
أمييييين

ميرسى كتيير على صلاتك
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *طلبتك كثيرا ودائما اتى اليك طالبا معونتك
> لانك انت الهى الذى بغيره لا اقدر على العبور خطوة واحدة
> فاسمح لى ان اكون دائما طالبا معونتك وارشادك
> واحيط على بيديك المقدسة ولا ترذل نفسى
> ...


----------



## mera22 (24 يونيو 2009)

بجد صلاه رائعه ميرسي اوي..
ربنا يباركك ويبارك المنتدي


----------



## ماريتا (24 يونيو 2009)

*امين*
*ميرسى كتير حبيبتى للصلاة الجميلة دى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يونيو 2009)

امين

مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة 
محبتي​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2010)

mera22 قال:


> بجد صلاه رائعه ميرسي اوي..
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك المنتدي


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2010)

ماريتا قال:


> *امين*
> *ميرسى كتير حبيبتى للصلاة الجميلة دى*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة
> محبتي​


----------



## christianbible5 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> *أنظر إلى يا ربى يسوع بعين الرأفة . وأطرد عنى كل روح شرير . وأعطنى فكراً نقياً لكى أباركك كل حين بغير فتور وأسبح أسمك القدوس*


*صلاة رائعة...*
*ميرسي كتير...*
*الرب يحفظك من كل شر...*


----------

